# IFSRA and The Pensions Board



## The Laughing Gnome (25 Jul 2003)

Does anyone else get the feeling that these Bodies are heading for a collission course on the issue of PRSAs.

On the one hand you have The Pensions Board using up vast amounts of tax-payers money on approving PRSAs ( Standard & Non-Standard). 

While IFSRA are spelling out the letter of the law on how terrible they think Non-Standard PRSAs are.

Why approve them in the first instance?


----------



## Caius Martius (25 Jul 2003)

*Approved Products*

The current score from the 10 providers is :

52 Products Approved

19 Standard
33 Non-Standard


----------

